# Questions about Cooking with peanut butter and crackers.



## koalaz2004 (Dec 26, 2006)

I was wondering what is the best way to do this I have herd.

Take 1gram of weed
Take 2 crackers
Put a good amount of peanutbutter on both crackers.
Put shread the gram of weed on the crackers
Put in the oven for ~15 min on 350.
Let cool.
Eat.

Now im really new to this and I know just a little about pot, I can't smoke it due to my lung disease. So I wanted to know do you get the same affect from eating it as you do smoking it besides it takeing longer before you can feel the affects.

And is chronic the same thing as pot?

Again im sorry im really new and any info/help/advice would be awesome.


----------



## oggunna (Dec 27, 2006)

chronic is a strain so yes.


----------



## FBB93 (Dec 30, 2006)

when you cook with weed, it takes longer to set in, but it usually lasts longer. Its also a different kind of high than smoking, at least for me. Ive tried that before, and i got fairly high, its a lot easier than making cannabutter, but it doesnt work quite as good. but i used less weed than ur recipe.


----------



## DopeFiend92 (Feb 25, 2009)

this sounds amazing let me know if it works i would like to give it a try.


----------



## RollaFatty (Apr 1, 2009)

lol..2006..


----------



## Ethansh (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey koalaza the best thing you could do is make some pot butter and put it into a a capsule https://www.rollitup.org/members/koalaz2004.htmlworks great
here is a good way to make pot butter https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/3171-pot-butter.html


----------

